
An End to Pornography, Sophistry, and Panty Raids - AndrewBissell
https://www.wired.com/story/an-end-to-pornography-sophistry-and-panty-raids/
======
taurath
I have to ask, what is this? Even the most basic introductions are missing,
and it seems to just ramble on one thought after another. Epstein seems to be
involved. Who is Searle? Who are most any of the principles? Editorial,
please!

